# Hey remember seeing these ads?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I know alot of you gotta remember seeing these ads in the tv guide back in the good old days when life was alot sweeter than now and we had good old Aurora pumping out the kits for us to build of are favorite monsters while we watched them on the old tv set  








[/IMG]


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ah yes. I remember the ads, and remember watching the movies after the Macy's parade. I don't remember actually seeing a whole movie tho, more like bits and pieces between turkey and football.

Later on I was a big fan of MST3K's "Turkey Day" on Comedy Central. Would watch what I could, but usually taped the movies for later.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

and the holidays always seemed like good times to catch some Ray Harryhausen flicks . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I use to watch all those movies back then on Chiller,Frightnight,The CBS late movie,the 4.30 movie that would show every month monster week and ect.Plus running to 7-eleven by me as a kid getting the latest FM mag from Unlce Forry and building my Aurora kits


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And back then, TV Guide was an eagerly anticipated publication that was just the right size! 
I understand that TV Guide is going under; too bad they never made the connection between increasing the physical size of their magazine and losing revenue. Chalk up another loss of traditionalism due to poor business planning, they should've left well enough alone.
Ah, well, this is coming from a guy who misses the ring of a rotery telephone, Hi Fi record players with lids, the clacking and pinging of a typewriter...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Right on. TV guide was a staple in my home for years and are collectors items. They really screwed the pooch when they went from good articles to gossip and celebrity BS. Also the new size is a turnoff.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Seaview said:


> a guy who misses the ring of a rotery telephone


 I finally managed to get that sound onto my cell. It goes off and the kids have no idea what it is; they ask if it's an alarm or something.

/old


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I don't recall this ad however it does seem to be an appropriate thread to post my latest findings on the one tv show that came on WDCA 20 in the seventies and throughout the eighties called "Creature Feature" hosted by Count Gore De Vol.

Does anyone remember that one by any chance? I know there were several different Creature Features throughout the country but this is the one that I was able to tune into every saturday night at 11:30 on channel 10! http://www.countgore.com/


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah Yes! I remember Creature feature well.As a kid growing up in maryland,during the seventies i remember it airing every saturday night.Also the actor that played the good count,also had an weekday afternoon program as captain 20.It used to air alot of syndicated shows like lost in space, ultra man & the sixties spider man cartoon. Just to name a few :thumbsup: Any body remember captain chesapeak?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

What about this one?
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

spocks beard said:


> Ah Yes! I remember Creature feature well.As a kid growing up in maryland,during the seventies i remember it airing every saturday night.Also the actor that played the good count,also had an weekday afternoon program as captain 20.It used to air alot of syndicated shows like lost in space, ultra man & the sixties spider man cartoon. Just to name a few :thumbsup: Any body remember captain chesapeak?


Yeah I rememeber Captain Chesapeak too! With Chessie the sea monster...hahahaha. I can go on and on about him too.

Yeah Count Gore de Vol was also Captain 20, hosted Kid's Break and did a few other things....be sure and scroll down and watch the episode at http://www.captain20.com/ it'll bring on a flashback.

Here are a couple of other good ones too with this guy (Dick Dyszel is his real name) http://www.countgore.com/AltU.htm

I am glad to see there is someone else out there on Hobby Talk that grew up in the Maryland/DC Northern VA area and got to see this stuff. I would not mind sculpting a head that has the Count Gore De Vol likeness. I am going to order his ultimate fan pack.....for a hundred bucks it is hard to beat. I definately want to make one of those wooden signs that said "Creature Feature" that hung above the graves in the opening segment. In fact that would make a cool little diorama in my opinion. There is a video clip of that on those pages somewhere. I saw it.

I don't remember the one you posted JGG1701. That looks 60's and I didn't happen until 70. It was a good view regardless.

I have been dipping into 70's retro TV shows that I saw as a real small child and have turned up a lot of cool links. I would love to see some of the Sid and Marty Kroft characters made into kits....Wonderbug, Sleestacks, Chaca (forgive my spelling of all of this) from Land of the Lost, Elektra Woman and Dyna Girl, Isis, Shazaam, the characters from Lidsville, Puf'n'stuff and Sigmund the Seamonster. 

Can I go on a little more? How about some cool Great Space Coaster characters....Gary Gnu, M.T. Promises, Goriddle Gorrila Are there ANY resin companies out there that have touched ANY of this stuff?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Duck Fink,Thanks for the link to gore's web page! That brings back alot of memories :thumbsup: I had forgotten that Dick Dyszel also had yet another afternoon show starring as Bozo the clown.Man,that was a busy guy!Glad to see he is still active as the count in cyber space :dude:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Right on, my bearded friend. I knew there had to be at least ONE other person on this website that could appreciate all of that stuff. I have been tuning in since last week and he DOES keep his site updated very well. He is hosting another flick online this weekend. I am going to have another retro Saturday night!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok some of you might remember these that was Chiller theater back in the day and man do i remeber them very well.Heres a listing all the way up to the end of the Chiller show!Enjoy Wolfman  
1971
Saturday, January 2, 1971 (12:00 a.m.) THE SCREAMING SKULL
Saturday, January 9, 1971 (11:30 p.m.) MOTHRA
Saturday, January 16, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) MOTHRA
(12:30 a.m.) ZOMBIES OF MORA TAU
Saturday, January 23, 1971 (11:30 p.m.) THE TINGLER
Saturday, January 30, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) CURSE OF THE DEMON
(12:30 a.m.) VALLEY OF THE ZOMBIES
Saturday, February 6, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) THE GIANT CLAW
Saturday, February 13, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) WHAT! (THE WHIP AND THE BODY)
Saturday, February 20, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) FROZEN ALIVE
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on February 27, 1971
Saturday, March 6, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) THE GIANT FROM THE UNKNOWN
Saturday, March 13, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) BLOOD OF DRACULA
Saturday, March 20, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) THE SHE DEMONS
Saturday, March 27, 1971 (11:00 p.m.) RETURN FROM THE PAST
Saturday, April 3, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) VOODOO WOMAN
(11:00 p.m.) THE GIANT GILA MONSTER
Saturday, April 10, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) INVASION OF THE SAUCER MEN
(11:00 p.m.) THE CRAWLING EYE
Saturday, April 17, 1971: No 8:30 p.m. airing due to Yankees baseball
(11:30 p.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE FRANKENSTEIN
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on April 24, 1971 due to Yankees baseball
Saturday, May 1, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) EARTH VS. THE SPIDER
Saturday, May 8, 1971 : No 8:30 p.m. airing due to Yankees baseball
(12:30 a.m.) THE AMPHIBIAN MAN
Saturday, May 15, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
(11:30 p.m.) GODZILLA, KING OF THE MONSTERS
Saturday, May 22, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) GORGO
(11:30 p.m.) THE CRAWLING EYE
Saturday, May 29, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) THE 27TH DAY
(11:30 p.m.) THE BLACK PIT OF DR. M
Both airing of CHILLER THEATRE were preempted on Saturday, June 5, 1971
Saturday, June 12, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) KILLERS FROM SPACE
(11:30 p.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE FRANKENSTEIN
Both airing of CHILLER THEATRE were preempted on Saturday, June 19, 1971
Saturday, June 26, 1971 (8:30 p.m.) MOTHRA
(11:30 p.m.) WAR OF THE COLOSSAL BEAST
Saturday, July 3, 1971: No 8:30 p.m. airing due to Yankees baseball
(11:30 p.m.) BATTLE OF THE WORLDS



1972
Saturday, January 15, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE FRANKENSTEIN
(11:00 p.m.) WHAT! (THE WHIP AND THE BODY
Saturday, January 22, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) WARNING FROM SPACE
(11:00 p.m.) THE BRIDE OF THE GORILLA
Both airing of CHILLER THEATRE were preempted on Saturday, January 29, 1972
Saturday, February 5, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) GAMERA VS. MONSTER X
(11:00 p.m.) THE VAMPIRE’S GHOST
Saturday, February 12, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
(11:00 p.m.) THE VAMPIRE’S GHOST
Saturday, February 19, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) THE CRAWLING EYE
(11:00 p.m.) THE CREEPER
Saturday, February 26, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) BATTLE OF THE WORLDS
(12:00 a.m.) THE GIANT GILA MONSTER
Saturday, March 4, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) SABAKA
(12:00 a.m.) FRANKENSTEIN’S DAUGHTER
Saturday, March 11, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) ATTACK OF THE PUPPET PEOPLE
(12:00 a.m.) CAT GIRL
Saturday, March 18, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) VOODOO WOMAN
(12:00 a.m.) BLOOD OF DRACULA
Saturday, March 25, 1972 (8:30 p.m.) EARTH VS. THE SPIDER
The 12:00 airing was pre-empted due to the Easter Seals’ Telethon
Saturday, April 1, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE AMAZING COLLOSSAL MAN
The 12:00 airing was pre-empted due to a holiday film special
Saturday, April 8, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE DAY THE WORLD ENDED
(12:00 a.m.) THE GIANT CLAW
Saturday, April 15, 1972: The 7:30 airing was preempted due to college basketball
(12:00 a.m.) THE ATOMIC BRAIN
Saturday, April 22 1972 (7:30 p.m.) MONSTER ZERO
(12:00 a.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE WEREWOLF
Saturday, April 29, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE UNDEAD
(12:00 a.m.) TERROR FROM THE YEAR 5,000
Saturday, May 6, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE KILLER SHREWS
(12:00 a.m.) THE GIANT GILA MONSTER
Saturday, May 13, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) INVASION OF THE SAUCERMEN
(12:00 a.m.) THE SHE DEMONS
Saturday, May 20, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE 27TH DAY
(12:00 a.m.) RETURN FROM THE PAST
Saturday, May 27, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE SCREAMING SKULL
(12:00 a.m.) THE AMAZING COLLOSSAL MAN
Saturday, June 3, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE PHAROAH’S CURSE
The 12:00 airing was pre-empted due to a beauty pageant
Saturday, June 10, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE VAMPIRE’S GHOST
(12:00 a.m.) THE GIANT FROM THE UNKNOWN
Saturday, June 17, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) KILLERS FROM SPACE
(12:00 a.m.) WAR OF THE COLLOSAL BEAST
Saturday, June 24, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE PHANTOM FROM 10,000 LEAGUES
(12:00 a.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, July 1, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE TINGLER
(12:00 a.m.) THE BLACK PIT OF DR. M
Saturday, July 8, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE SHE CREATURE
(12:00 a.m.) FROZEN ALIVE
Saturday, July 15, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE UNEARTHLY
(12:00 a.m.) THE LADY AND THE MONSTER
Saturday, July 22, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) GORGO
(12:00 a.m.) THE LODGER
Saturday, July 29, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE BEAST WITH A MILLION EYES
(12:00 a.m.) IT CONQUERED THE WORLD
Saturday, August 5, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) DR. X
(12:00 a.m.) THE CRAWLING EYE
Saturday, August 12, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) FRANKENSTEIN’S DAUGHTER
(12:00 a.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
Saturday, August 19, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE BRAIN EATERS
(12:00 a.m.) BLOOD OF DRACULA
Saturday, August 26, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) WHAT! (THE WHIP AND THE BODY)
(12:00 a.m.) HOW TO MAKE A MONSTER
Saturday, September 2, 1972: The 7:30 airing was pre-empted due to exhibition hockey
(12:00 a.m.) MOTHRA
Saturday, September 9, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE BRIDE OF THE GORILLA
(12:00 a.m.) NIGHT OF THE BLOOD BEAST
Saturday, September 16, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE HORRIBLE DR. HITCHCOCK
(12:00 a.m.) VOODOO WOMAN
Saturday, September 23, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) THE RETURN OF DR. X
(12:00 a.m.) ATTACK OF THE PUPPET PEOPLE
Saturday, September 30, 1972 (7:30 p.m.) GAMERA VS. MONSTER X
(12:00 a.m.) WARNING FROM SPACE
Saturday, October 7, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) THE CAT GIRL
(12:00 a.m.) THE UNDEAD
Saturday, October 14, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) CURSE OF THE DEMON
(12:00 a.m.) EARTH VS. THE SPIDER
Saturday, October 21, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) RODAN 
(12:00 a.m.) WAR OF THE PLANETS
Saturday, October 28, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) THE INVISIBLE CREATURE
(12:00 a.m.) MONSTER ZERO
Saturday, November 4, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) SNOW DEVILS
(12:00 a.m.) RED PLANET MARS
Saturday, November 11, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN’T DIE
(12:00 a.m.) THE PHAROAH’S CURSE
Saturday, November 18, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) DESTROY ALL MONSTERS
(12.00 a.m.) THE 27TH DAY
Saturday, November 25, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) VOODOO WOMAN
(12.00 a.m.) THE ATOMIC BRAIN
Saturday, December 2, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) THE GIANT CLAW
(12:00 a.m.) THE DAY THE WORLD ENDED
Saturday December 9, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) THE VAMPIRE’S GHOST
(12:00 a.m.) INVASION OF THE SAUCER MEN
Saturday, December 16, 1972 (7:00 p.m.) RETURN FROM THE PAST
(12:00 a.m.) THE UNEARTHLY
Saturday, December 23, 1972: The 7:00 airing was pre-empted due to college football
(12:00 a.m.) GODZILLA, KING OF THE MONSTERS




1973
Saturday, June 2, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) DR.X.
Saturday, June 9, 1973 (11 :30 p.m.) THE TINGLER
CHILLER THEATRE preempted due to Yankees baseball on July 16, 1973.
Saturday, June 23, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE KILLER SHREWS
Saturday, June 30, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE HORRIBLE DR. HICHCOCK
Saturday, July 7, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) RETURN FROM THE PAST
Saturday, July 14, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) MOTHRA
Saturday, July 21, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE!
Saturday, July 28, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE BRAIN EATERS
Saturday, August 4, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE GIANT GILA MONSTER
Saturday, August 11, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE ZOMBIES OF MORA-TAU
CHILLER THEATRE preempted due to exhibition football on August 18, 1973
Saturday, August 25, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) FRANKENSTEIN'S DAUGHTER
Saturday, September 1, (8:30 p.m.) BLOOD OF DRACULA
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on September 8, 15, and 22 due to baseball/football games.
Saturday, September 29, 1973 (8:00 p.m.) BLACK SUNDAY
Saturday, October 6, 1973 (8:00 p.m.) NIGHT TIDE
Saturday, October 13, 1973 (8:00 p.m.) BURN, WITCH, BURN!
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on October 20, 1973
Saturday, October 27, 1973 (8:00 p.m.) THE TERROR
Saturday, November 3, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) DEMENTIA 13
Saturday, November 10, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, November 17, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) CIRCUS OF HORRORS
Saturday, November 24, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) KILLERS FROM SPACE
Saturday, December 1, 1973 (8:00 p.m.) THE PHANTOM PLANET
Saturday, December 8, 1973 (8:00 p.m.) THE CREEPER
Saturday, December 15, 1973 (8:30 p.m.) THE INVISIBLE CREATURE
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on December 22, 1973.
Saturday, December 29, 1973 (9:00 p.m.) THE VAMPIRE'S GHOST 



1974
Saturday, January 5, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE UNDEAD
Saturday, January 12, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE GIANT CLAW
Saturday, January 19, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE LODGER
Saturday, January 26, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) WHAT! (THE WHIP AND THE BODY)
Saturday, February 2, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE TINGLER
Saturday, February 9, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, February 16, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) FRANKENSTEIN'S BLOODY TERROR
Saturday, February 23, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) GRAVEYARD OF HORROR
Saturday, March 2, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted due to basketball on March 9, 1974.
Saturday, March 16, 1974 (8:30 P.M.) THE PHANTOM FROM 10,000 LEAGUES
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on March 23, 1974.
Saturday, March 30, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) HOW TO MAKE A MONSTER
Saturday, April 6, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) DR. X.
Saturday, April 13, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE HORRIBLE DR. HICHCOCK
Saturday April 20, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE!
Saturday, April 27, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) DR. ORLOFF'S MONSTER
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted due to Yankees baseball on May 4, 1974.
Saturday, May 11, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE GIANT GILA MONSTER
Saturday, May 18, 1974 (8:30 p.m.) THE HORRIBLE DR. HICHCOCK
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on May 15, 1974.
Saturday, June 1, 1974 (CHILLER THEATRE was now moved to 11:00 p.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE
FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, June 8, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) THE RETURN OF DR. X
Saturday, June 15, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) THE SCREAMING SKULL
Saturday, June 22, 1974 (11:00p.m.) THE SHE CREATURE
Saturday, June 29, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) THE ZOMBIES OF MORA-TAU
Saturday, July 6, 1974 (11:00p.m.) VOODOO MAN
Saturday, July 13, 1974 (11:00p.m.) THE HORRIBLE DR. HICHCOCK
Saturday, July 20, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) DEMENTIA 13
Saturday, July 27, 1974 (11:00p.m.) THE KILLER SHREWS
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on August 3, 1974 due to exhibition football.
Saturday, August 10, 1974 (11:00p.m.) VOODOO WOMAN
Saturday, August 17, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) THE ATOMIC BRAIN
Saturday, August 24, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) I WAS A TEENAGE WEREWOLF
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on August 31, 1974 due to exhibition football.
Saturday, September 7, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) TERROR IN THE CRYPT
Saturday, September 14, 1974 (11:00 p.m.) HORROR! (THE BLANCHEVILLE MONSTER)
Saturday, September 21, 1974 (CHILLER THEATRE now moved to 11:30 p.m.) MYSTERY IN THE WAX MUSEUM
Saturday, September 28, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE TERROR
Saturday, October 5, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE LODGER
Saturday, October 12, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) BURN, WITCH, BURN!
Saturday, October 19, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) WHAT! (THE WHIP AND THE BODY)
Saturday, October 26, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE BRIDES OF DRACULA
Saturday, November 2, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) CURSE OF THE WEREWOLF
Saturday, November 9, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) CIRCUS OF HORRORS
Saturday, November 16, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) PLANET OF BLOOD
Saturday, November 23, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE TINGLER
Saturday, November 30, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) CURSE OF THE DEMON
Saturday, December 7, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE HORRIBLE DR. HICHCOCK
Saturday, December 14, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE EVIL EYE
Saturday, December 21, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE FACE OF TERROR
Saturday, December 28, 1974 (11:30 p.m.) THE INVISIBLE CREATURE



1975
Saturday, January 4, 1975 (CHILLER THEATRE now moved to 12:00 a.m.) RETURN FROM THE PAST
Saturday, January 11, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE ZOMBIES OF MORA-TAU
Saturday, January 18, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE GIANT CLAW
Saturday, January 25, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE 27 DAY
Saturday, February 1, 1975 (12:00 am.) I WAS A TEENAGE WEREWOLF
Saturday, February 8, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE DEMON PLANET (PLANET OF THE VAMPIRES)
Saturday, February 15, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE TIME TRAVELERS
Saturday, February 22, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
Saturday, March 1, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) FRANKENSTEIN'S BLOODY TERROR
Saturday, March 8, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) NIGHT TIDE
Saturday, March 15, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE LODGER
Saturday, March 22, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) DR. X
Saturday, March 29, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE GIANT GILA MONSTER
Saturday, April 5, 1975 (12:00 am.) NIGHT TIDE
Saturday, April 12, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE TINGLER
Saturday, April 19, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) WHAT! (THE WHIP AND THE BODY)
Saturday, April 26, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE!
Saturday, May 3, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE SHE CREATURE
Saturday, May 10, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE ZOMBIES OF MORA-TAU
Saturday, May 17, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE SHE DEMONS
Saturday, May 24, 1975 (12:00 am.) RED PLANET MARS
Saturday, May 31, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE GIANT CLAW
Saturday, June 7, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) CURSE OF THE DEMON
CHILLER THEATRE was taken off WPIX 's schedule until September 20, 1975
Saturday, September 20, 1975 (12:00 am.) DR. X
Saturday, September 27, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) DR. ORLOFF'S MONSTER
Saturday, October 4, 1975 (12:00 am.) SVENGALI
Saturday, October 11, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE LODGER
Saturday, October 18, 1975 (12:00 am.) HORROR! (THE BLANCHEVILLE MONSTER)
Saturday, October 25, 1975 (12:00 am.) DEMENTIA 13
Saturday, November 1, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE BRIDES OF DRACULA
Saturday, November 8, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) CRUCIBLE OF TERROR
Saturday, November 15, 1975 (12:00 am.) THE FACE OF TERROR
Saturday, November 22, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, November 29, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE EVIL EYE
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on December 6, 1975 due to basketball.
Saturday, December 13, 1975 (12:00 am.) FRANKENSTEIN'S DAUGHTER
Saturday, December 20, 1975 (12:00 a.m.) THE SCREAMING SKULL
Saturday, December 27, 1975 (12:00 am.) HOW TO MAKE A MONSTER



1976
Saturday, January 3, 1976 (12:00 a.m.) THE KILLER SHREWS
Saturday, January 10, 1976 (12:00 a.m.) MYSTERY IN THE WAX MUSEUM
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on January 17, 1976.
Saturday, January 24, 1976 (CHILLER THEATRE now moved to 8:00 p.m.) THE TIME TRAVELERS
Saturday, January 31, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) VOODOO WOMAN
Saturday, February, 7, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) THE LODGER
Saturday, February 14, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) FRANKENSTEIN'S BLOODY TERROR
Saturday, February 21, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) THE GIANT FROM THE UNKNOWN
Saturday, February 28, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) CREATURE OF DESTRUCTION
Saturday, March 6, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) CASTLE OF EVIL
Saturday, March 13, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) GRAVEYARD OF HORROR
Saturday, March 20, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) VOYAGE TO THE PLANET OF PREHISTORIC WOMEN
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on March 27, 1976 due to the Easter Seals Telethon.
Saturday, April 3, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) RETURN FROM THE PAST
Saturday, April 10, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) DR. X
Saturday, April 17, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
Saturday, April 24, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) THE INVISIBLE CREATURE
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on May 1, 1976 due to Yankees baseball.
Saturday, May 8, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) THE NAVY VS. THE NIGHT MONSTERS
Saturday, May 15, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) TERROR FROM THE YEAR 5,000
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on May 22 and 29 due to Yankees baseball.
Saturday, June 5, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) VOYAGE TO THE END OF THE UNIVERSE
CHILLER THEATRE was taken off WPIX'S schedule until Saturday, September 18, 1976.
Saturday, September 16, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) TERROR IN THE CRYPT
Saturday, September 25, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) PLANET OF BLOOD
Saturday, October 2, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) WOMEN OF THE PREHISTORIC PLANET
Saturday, October 9, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) BURN, WITCH, BURN!
Saturday, October 16, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) THE TIME TRAVELERS
CHILLER was preempted until November 19, 1976 when it appeared on Friday nights at 8:00 p.m. for a few weeks.
Friday, November 19, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) THE EVIL OF FRANKENSTEIN
Friday, November 26, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) GODZILLA VS. THE THING
Friday, December 3, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) CIRCUS OF FEAR
Friday, December 10, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) WAR OF THE MONSTERS
Friday, December 17, 1976 (8:00 p.m.) CASTLE OF THE LIVING DEAD
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted until January 1, 1977 when it returned to Saturday night at 8:00 p.m.


1977
Saturday, January 1, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) PSYCHOMANIA (1972)
Saturday, January 8, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE EVIL EYE
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on January 15, 1977.
Saturday, January 22, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) MONSTER ZERO
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on January 29, 1977.
Saturday, February 5, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) DRACULA'S CASTLE
Saturday, February 12, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) STANLEY
Saturday, February 19, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) NIGHTMARE IN WAX
Saturday, February 26, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CURSE OF THE WEREWOLF
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on March 5 and 12.
Saturday, March 19, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE EVIL OF FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, March 26, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) BLACK SABBATH
Saturday, April 2, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CIRCUS OF HORRORS
Saturday, April 9, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) DR. TERROR'S HOUSE OF HORRORS
Saturday, April 16, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) PANIC IN YEAR ZERO!
Saturday, April 23, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN
Saturday, April 30, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA (the 1962 Hammer version)
Saturday, May 7, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE TWISTED BRAIN
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from May 14 through June 5 due to baseball and other specials.
Saturday, June 12, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) FRANKENSTEIN'S BLOODY TERROR
Saturday, June 19, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) GRAVEYARD OF HORROR
Saturday, June 26, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE TERROR
Saturday, July 3, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) DR. X
Saturday, July 10, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE BRIDES OF DRACULA
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from July 17 through August 20 due to baseball and exhibition football.
Saturday, August 27, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CASTLE OF EVIL
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on September 3, 1977.
Saturday, September 10, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CRUCIBLE OF TERROR
Saturday, September 17, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) WOMEN OF THE PREHISTORIC PLANET
Saturday, September 24, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) HORRORS OF THE BLACK MUSEUM
Saturday, October 1,1977 (8:00 p.m.) BURN, WITCH, BURN!
Saturday, October 8, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CASTLE OF THE LIVING DEAD
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on October 15, 1977.
Saturday, October 22, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) PSYCHOMANIA (1972)
Saturday, October 29, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CIRCUS OF FEAR
Saturday, November 5, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) CURSE OF THE WEREWOLF
Saturday, November 12, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE HANDS OF ORLAC
Saturday, November 19, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE CLONES
Saturday, November 26, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) FEAR IN THE NIGHT
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on December 3, 1977.
Saturday, December 10, 1977 (8:00 p.m.) THE EVIL OF FRANKENSTEIN
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted until January 14, 1978.



1978
Saturday, January 14, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on January 21 and January 28, 1977.
Saturday, February 4, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA (the 1962 Hammer version)
Saturday, February 11, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) BLACK SABBATH
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on February 18, 1978.
Saturday, February 25, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) PANIC IN YEAR ZERO!
Saturday, March 4, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) MONSTER ZERO
Saturday, March 11, 1978 (9:00 p.m.) NIGHT OF THE BLOOD BEAST
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on March 18, 1978.
Saturday, March 25, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) CRACK IN THE WORLD
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on April 1, 1978.
Saturday, April 8, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) CIRCUS OF HORRORS
Saturday, April 15, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) THE EVIL EYE
Saturday, April 22, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) MASTER OF THE WORLD
Saturday, April 29, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) THE SNOW DEVILS
Saturday, May 6, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) THE CLONES
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on May 13, 1978 due to Yankees baseball
Saturday, May 20, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) WAR OF THE PLANETS
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from May 27 through June 24, 1978 due to tennis matches and baseball games.
Saturday, July 1, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) BURN, WITCH, BURN!
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from July 8 through July 22 due to baseball games.
Saturday, July 29, 1978 (8:00 p.m.) THE WILD, WILD PLANET
CHILLER THEATRE was taken off WPIX's schedule until the spring of 1980 where it appeared on Saturday nights at 2:00 a.m.



1980
Saturday, April 12, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) BEYOND THE TIME BARRIER
Saturday, April 19, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE!
Saturday, April 26, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) JOURNEY TO THE SEVENTH PLANET
Saturday, May 3, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) DEMENTIA 13
Saturday, May 10, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) DR. ORLOFF'S MONSTER
Saturday, May 17, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) FRANKENSTEIN'S BLOODY TERROR
Saturday, May 24, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) WOMEN OF THE PREHISTORIC PLANET
Saturday, May 31, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) THE DEMON PLANET (PLANET OF THE VAMPIRES)
Saturday, June 7, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) THE FACE OF TERROR
Saturday, June 14, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) THE TERROR
Saturday, June 21, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) REPTILICUS
Saturday, June 28, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) TERROR IN THE CRYPT
Saturday, July 5, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) PLANET OF BLOOD
Saturday, July 12, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) THE NAVY VS. THE NIGHT MONSTERS
Saturday, July 19, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) VOYAGE TO THE END OF THE UNIVERSE
Saturday, July 26, 1980 (2:00 am.) VOYAGE TO THE PLANET OF PREHISTORIC WOMEN
Saturday, August 2, 1980 (2:00 am.) CREATURE OF DESTRUCTION
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on August 9 and August 16 due to exhibition football.
Saturday, August 23, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) X: THE MAN WITH X-RAY EYES
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on August 30, 1980 due to exhibition football.
Saturday, September 6, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) HOW TO MAKE A MONSTER
Saturday, September 13, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) DEMONS OF THE MIND
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on September 20, 1980 due to college football.
Saturday, September 27, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) CASTLE OF EVIL
Saturday, October 4, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) ATOM AGE VAMPIRE
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on October 11 and 18, 1980 due to college football.
Saturday, October 25, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) BLACK SABBATH
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from November 1 through November 22, 1980 due to college football.
Saturday, November 29, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) DRACULA VS. FRANKENSTEIN
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on December 6, 1980 due to college football.
Saturday, December 13, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) WOMEN OF THE PREHISTORIC PLANET
Saturday, December 20, 1980 (2:00 am.) FRANKENSTEIN'S BLOODY TERROR
Saturday, December 27, 1980 (2:00 a.m.) THE DEMON PLANET (PLANET OF THE VAMPIRES)



1981
Saturday, January 3, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE SPECTRE OF EDGAR ALLAN POE
Saturday, January 10, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) VOYAGE TO THE END OF THE UNIVERSE
Saturday, January 17, 1981 (2:00 am.) NIGHT TIDE
Saturday, January 24, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) VOYAGE TO THE PLANET OF PREHISTORIC WOMEN
Saturday, January 31, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) TERROR IN THE CRYPT
Saturday, February 7, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) BLACK SUNDAY
Saturday, February 14, 1981 (2:00 am.) PLANET OF BLOOD
Saturday, February 21, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) ENTER THE DEVIL
Saturday, February 28, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) X: THE MAN WITH THE X-RAY EYES
Saturday, March 7, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE!
Saturday, March 14, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) FIRST SPACESHIP ON VENUS
Saturday, March 21,1981 (2:00 a.m.) CASTLE OF EVIL
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on March 28, 1981 due to the Easter Seals Telethon.
Saturday, April 4, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) NIGHT OF THE BLOOD BEAST
Saturday, April 11, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) SPY IN YOUR EYE
Saturday, April 18,1 981 (2:00 a.m.) DEMONS OF THE MIND
Saturday, April 25, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) CREATURE OF DESTRUCTION
Saturday, May 2, 1981 (2:00 am.) THE ANGRY RED PLANET
Saturday, May 9, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE AMAZING TRANSPARENT MAN
Saturday, May 16, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) HOW TO MAKE A MONSTER
Saturday, May 23, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) JOURNEY TO THE SEVENTH PLANET
Saturday, May 30, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE PHANTOM PLANET
Saturday, June 6, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) GORGO
Saturday, June 13, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE NAVY VS. THE NIGHT MONSTERS
Saturday, June 20, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) BEYOND THE TIME BARRIER
Saturday, June 27, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE DEMON PLANET (PLANET OF THE VAMPIRES)
Saturday, July 4, 1981 (2:00 am.) VOYAGE TO THE END OF THE UNIVERSE
Saturday, July 11, 1981 (2:00 am.) VOYAGE TO THE PLANET OF PREHISTORIC WOMEN
Saturday, July 18, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) BATTLE BEYOND THE SUN
Saturday, July 25, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE BRAIN EATERS
Saturday, August 1, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) HORROR! (THE BLANCHEVILLE MONSTER)
Saturday, August 8, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE BRAIN THAT WOULDN'T DIE!
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on August 15 and August 22, 1981 due to exhibition football.
Saturday, August 29, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) WOMEN OF THE PREHISTORIC PLANET
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from September 5 through October 10, 1981 due to college football.
Saturday, October 17, 1981 (2:00 am.) CAULDRON OF BLOOD
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted from October 24 through November 28, 1981 due to college football and other sports.
Saturday, December 5, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) CURSE OF THE WEREWOLF
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on December 12, 1981.
Saturday, December 19, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) THE NAVY VS. THE NIGHT MONSTERS
Saturday, December 26, 1981 (2:00 a.m.) BATTLE BEYOND THE SUN



1982
Saturday, January 2, 1982 (2:00 a.m.) BLACK SUNDAY
Saturday, January 9, 1982 (2:00 a.m.) TERROR IN THE CRYPT
Saturday, January 16, 1982 (2:00 a.m.) VOYAGE TO THE PLANET OF PREHISTORIC WOMEN
Saturday, January 23, 1982 (2:00 a.m.) CREATURE OF DESTRUCTION
Saturday, January 30, 1982 (2:00 a.m.) THE MYSTERIANS
CHILLER THEATRE was taken off WPIX's schedule until June 1982 when it moved to Saturday afternoon at 3:00 p.m.
Saturday, June 5, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) GAMERA VS. MONSTER X
Saturday, June 12, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) GORGO
Saturday, June 19, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) GODZILLA, KING OF THE MONSTERS
Saturday, June 26, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) GODZILLA'S REVENGE
Saturday, July 3, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) RODAN
Saturday, July 10, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) BATTLE OF THE WORLDS
Saturday, July 17, 1982 (3:00 p.m.) THE SPECTRE OF EDGAR ALLAN POE
Saturday, July 24, 1982 (2:30 p.m.) THE CLONES
Saturday, July 31, 1982 (2:30 p.m.) ISLAND OF THE BURNING DOOMED
CHILLER THEATRE was preempted on August 7, 1982.
Saturday, August 14, 1982 (2:30 p.m.) STANLEY
Saturday, August 21, 1982 (2:30 p.m.) NIGHTMARE IN WAX


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Those were the days! It brings back many memories, man what a dollar would buy, Tootsie toys, Midgetoys, not to mention those "cheap" models by Hawk, Lindberg & Monogram. My favorite was the Hawk cold war jets, the Lindberg German WWII jets AND the Monogram 49ers. I have been fortunate enough to get 5 Hawk 1/4 scale kits, still sealed for $48 and a few sealed Lindberg 50 cent kits off ebay. How about those Lindberg kits with the instructions on the back of the box, 29 cents I believe?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

TV GUIDE blew it when they stopped listing the television programs.
They started listing the night time shows, and only printing 
"Daytime Programming" for the rest of the day.
Then the magazine went to the large format.
I think TV Guide wants to be a gossip rag like "People".
That would be fine, if they would just PRINT THE TELEVISION PROGRAMS!
The "guide" part is nearly useless. 
I haven't bought one in years.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

In an age of instantly available program listings on satellite and cable channels, TV Guide is obsolescent, if not already obsolete. Just like the telephone directory when you can now look up any number online. I haven't used a phone book in years.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: Very cool Wolfman! I am glad to see you posted all of that stuff. Not just because of the list of movies, but also because I don't feel bad about hi-jacking your thread! ehehe.....it seemed like a good retro horror realted topic.

There was another great show in our area on Baltimore channel 45 called "Ghost Host" hosted by Captain Chesapeak. Remember that one Spocks Beard? At the end of each movie you heard......"until next week.......heeeeere's blood in your eye!" And sadly after LOTS of surfing on the net I came across a sad article saying that those tapes are either lost or were thrown away (or just being protected by Fox 45). I can't even find the opening or ending segments anywhere.

Not trying to get too far off the model topic. I know some of you horror buffs out there had your own local weekend hosted horror fests. Chances are you can find some clips of them online somewhere. Here's to you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Duck Fink said:


> I don't recall this ad however it does seem to be an appropriate thread to post my latest findings on the one tv show that came on WDCA 20 in the seventies and throughout the eighties called "Creature Feature" hosted by Count Gore De Vol.
> 
> Does anyone remember that one by any chance? I know there were several different Creature Features throughout the country but this is the one that I was able to tune into every saturday night at 11:30 on channel 10! http://www.countgore.com/


I met the gentleman that is Count Gore Devol in Illinois when I hired him as a DJ for my wedding in 2001. He never mentioned to me that he used to be a horror host until he saw my bedroom filled with monster models and sideshow Universal Monster figures. He told me he had a coffin in his basement and used to be a horror show host in the Washington DC area as a vampire. He said he didn't do the Count at weddings because it was too big of a distraction from the wedding. I never lived in the DC area, so I wasn't familiar with his show. After that, we I knew he was someone I could relate to and we hired him. He did a great job at the wedding just as himself. He knew how to do all the various dances. I can't recalll his real name anymore....


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Duck Fink, Ghost host was another late night program i would stay up late to watch.It aired the same time as creature feature,so i would watch whatever program had the best movie.Sad to hear channel 45 might not have the old tapes of the show any more,Also i read the actor who played the ghost host/captain chesapeak passed away a few years ago.Lets hear it for the captain :dude:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cool story Roland! Dick Dyzsel is his name.

I flip flopped between Creature Feature and Ghost Host as well, Spocks Beard. Cool stuff, man.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

For your alls enjoyed and mine sharing it with you fello's cause they use to show this by me all the time once a week on ABC channel 7 called Monster week.
THE 4:30 MOVIE was a staple of Channel 7's (New York's local ABC affiliate) afternoon lineup. For us kids growing up in the 70s and early 80s, THE 4:30 MOVIE provided several genre "theme" weeks which lured us away from the millionth rerun of "Woody Woodpecker" and "The Flintstones" on Channel 5. Believe me, when THE 4:30 MOVIE ran such sci-fi/horror weeks as the Japanese "Monster Week," "Vincent Price/Edgar Allan Poe Week," "Planet of the Apes Week" and "Ray Harryhausen Week," there were NO other channels in my house from 4:30 p.m. until 6:00 p.m. Even though Channel 7 did not have its own weekly horror/sci-fi theater as several other New York City stations did (i.e. WPIX's "Chiller Theater" and WOR's "Fright Night"), they did provide enough genre oriented flicks on THE 4:30 MOVIE to truly indoctrinate my young mind full throttle into the world of science fiction and horror movies.

THE 4:30 MOVIE began on Channel 7 on Monday, January 8, 1968. The first film shown was Columbia Pictures' STRANGERS WHEN WE MEET with Kirk Douglas and Kim Novak. The rest of the week consisted of such 20th Century-Fox classics as THE COMMENCHEROS with John Wayne and AN AFFAIR TO REMEMBER with Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr. In 1968 and 1969, THE 4:30 MOVIE was broadcast from 4:30 p.m. until 6:30 p.m. The hour and a half format began in early 1970. From early 1969 through April 2, 1971, the cult classic, "Dark Shadows," was broadcast on Channel 7 at 4:00 p.m. followed by THE 4:30 MOVIE. Now THAT was a REAL soap opera (but we'll save that for another article).

The EARLIEST genre theme week seems to have been in the last week of July 1969. This week featured JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH (Monday), MOTHRA (Tuesday), MYSTERIOUS ISLAND (Wednesday), THE GIANT OF METROPOLIS (Thursday), and THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL (Friday). The movie was still in its two-hour format so the films (with the probable exception of JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH) would not have been edited for time. As the format eventually switched to 90 minutes, the films would undergo a massive editing job. One particular title, which stands out in my memory, is FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD. This 1965 Toho/AIP release was a virtual staple of the "monster weeks," but looking back on it now, it was really edited down to fit into a 90-minute time slot. For example, one Channel 7 broadcast of this film in May 1978 actually edited out the ENTIRE bombing of Hiroshima and the shipping of Frankenstein's heart from Germany to Japan. It began with the opening AIP credits and Akira Ifukube's eerie theme and then jumped into the introduction of Nick Adams' Dr. Bowen character. In the uncut print, he appears about seven or eight minutes into the film. However, by editing this part out of the film, the origins of the monster and the introduction to its heart steadily beating are obscured. Further cuts included Baragon's attack on the village (with that fake looking horse) and the attempt to get Frankenstein out of an abandoned tunnel. All in all, about 15 to 18 minutes were cut to fit it into a 90-minute time slot.

ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS and YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP were also heavily cut for time. In ATTACK OF THE GIANT MONSTERS, there were TWO edited versions and Channel 7 would alternate with each showing. One version cut the entire flashback scene (with scenes from Gamera's three previous films) while the other version left that scene intact but cut the introduction of the two spacewomen to the two young boys. When the commercial was over, the boys seemed to already know the girls. YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP had the entire scene of the astronaut investigating the origins of the mysterious earthquakes cut. The film jumped cut from the little boy playing with the toy robots directly to the scene where the government officials are about to warn the public about the impending earthquake. All in all, about 15 minutes were cut. Irwin Allen's THE LOST WORLD was also heavily edited and one time (in 1981), the ENTIRE scene in which the alligator battles the iguana was cut.

NOT all films were heavily edited. Some of the longer ones were shown over a period of two or three days (the exception being films like BEN-HUR which Channel 7 showed over a period of a FULL week). These multi-part films would run on the first day and about two minutes before the close of part one, the station would put an "END OF PART I" legend over the screen. The next day, the opening credits would roll while a station announcer would tell the viewer what important plot points occurred the day before. Then the film would jump to about 15 minutes BEFORE the spot where it closed the day before and that would fill up the rest of the time slot. Many big-budgeted titles (MOSTLY from the vaults of 20th Century-Fox) like THE ROBE, PEYTON PLACE, RETURN TO PEYTON PLACE, THE EGYPTIAN and NORTH TO ALASKA would be shown each year on THE 4:30 MOVIE in this two-part manner. The only genre films to be shown this way were JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH, FANTASTIC VOYAGE, BATMAN (the original 1966 film), the Bette Davis classic, HUSH...HUSH, SWEET CHARLOTTE, MAROONED, George Pal's THE POWER and the original PLANET OF THE APES.

And speaking of PLANET OF THE APES... The annual 4:30 movie showings of "Planet of the Apes Week" were highly anticipated and reportedly did VERY well ratings-wise when they were broadcast each year from May 1977 through September 1981. However, it was impossible to show all five films in one week because of the two-part presentation of the first film. There would only be room to show BENEATH THE PLANET OF THE APES, ESCAPE FROM THE PLANET OF THE APES and CONQUEST OF THE PLANET OF THE APES. Each of these sequels were presented in highly edited form (for time, but also for some screen violence). When Channel 7 acquired the television rights to BATTLE FOR THE PLANET OF THE APES in 1978, it usually was shown as part of a "Sci-Fi Week" which would usually consist of THE OMEGA MAN, SOYLENT GREEN, and the TV movies, EARTH II and GENESIS II.




The late, great Vincent Price also did quite well on THE 4:30 MOVIE. Since Channel 7 owned almost all the post 1960 American International Pictures library, his Edgar Allan POE films always got their own annual week. My first introduction to Mr. Price and these AIP/POE films came during the week of March 4th through March 7th, 1976. This week, viewers were treated to: MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH (which was pre-empted that Monday at the last minute because of a sporting event), THE PIT AND THE PENDULUM (Tuesday), THE OBLONG BOX (Wednesday), TOMB OF LIGEIA (Thursday), and THE CONQUEROR WORM (Friday). At about the same time in 1977, I got to see MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH when it played on another "Edgar Allan POE Week." The rest of the week consisted of THE PIT AND THE PENDULUM (Monday), THE OBLONG BOX (Tuesday), TOMB OF LIGEIA (Thursday). MASQUE OF THE RED DEATH was the Friday feature. If you're wondering why Wednesday did not feature a film, it was because the ABC AFTERSCHOOL SPECIAL. One Wednesday each month, the children oriented special would be shown and THE 4:30 MOVIE would be pre-empted.






Mr. Price also had a week dedicated to him by name ("Vincent Price Week") in the summer of 1977. In a summer featuring a record-breaking New York heat wave, the "Son of Sam" killings, and the notorious New York City blackout, it was nice to know that Mr. Price would be on hand with that sinister laugh and his fun antics. Just take a look at the lineup this August of 1977 week: DR. GOLDFOOT AND THE BIKINI MACHINE (Monday), WAR-GODS OF THE DEEP (Tuesday), THE RAVEN (Wednesday), THE CONQUEROR WORM (Thursday), and DR. GOLDFOOT AND THE GIRL BOMBS (Friday). Another historical footnote this summer of 1977...during Tuesday's airing of WAR-GODS OF THE DEEP, WABC-TV reporter Joan Lunden (before she was co-host of "Good Morning, America") broke into the film with the news that Elvis Presley had died. It looked as though she had been crying before she went on the air. Within a month, Channel 7 dedicated a week long festival to the "King of Rock-n-Roll" with an "Elvis Presley Week" on THE 4:30 MOVIE (featuring Fox's WILD IN THE COUNTRY, MGM's LIVE A LITTLE, LOVE A LITTLE and SPINOUT). As for Mr. Price, he had another "Vincent Price Week" dedicated to him in March of 1978: THE HAUNTED PALACE (Monday), THE HOUSE OF USHER (Tuesday), THE COMEDY OF TERRORS (Wednesday), THE PIT AND THE PENDULUM (Thursday) and THE TOMB OF LIGEIA (Friday)

Vincent Price's AIP offerings were not his only films which made the rounds on THE 4:30 MOVIE during the 70s. Since Channel 7 owned an enormous portion of the 20th Century-Fox library, both THE FLY and RETURN OF THE FLY were broadcast quite frequently. I remember quite vividly (even as a four and a half year-old) watching an April 1974 week of THE FLY (Monday), RETURN OF THE FLY (Tuesday), there was no film on Wednesday due to ABC's AFTERSCHOOL SPECIAL, CURSE OF THE FLY (Thursday), and THE BLOB (Friday). I also distinctly remember the full-page advertisement for this week in TV Guide. It was a still of Dan Seymour being choked by the huge-headed fly in RETURN OF THE FLY. That was enough to pique my interest even at that young age. THE FLY also turned up again during the week of May 5th through May 9th, 1975. It was the Thursday feature along with THE BLOB (Monday), THE DEADLY BEES (Tuesday), THE GORGON (Wednesday), and THE VULTURE (Friday). In October 1976, THE FLY had its last broadcast on THE 4:30 MOVIE.



Ray Harryhausen's classic fantasy films for Columbia Pictures also got a terrific run on THE 4:30 MOVIE. Usually, his films would play during the Christmas holiday season and during the summer when young people were off from school and could enjoy them. One example would be the week of December 25th through December 29th, 1978. During this run, we had a variety of fantasy/comedy films like JASON AND THE ARGONAUTS (Monday/Christmas Day), SNOW WHITE AND THE THREE STOOGES (Tuesday), STOP LOOK AND LAUGH (Wednesday), THE SEVENTH VOYAGE OF SINBAD (Thursday) and THE MOUSE THAT ROARED (Friday). In July 1979, more Harryhausen films were part of a variety of children oriented films for a week: JASON AND THE ARGONAUTS (Monday). THE INCREDIBLE MR. LIMPET (with Don Knotts-Tuesday), THE GOLDEN VOYAGE OF SINBAD (Wednesday), THE MAN CALLED FLINTSTONE (Thursday), and THE THREE WORLDS OF GULLIVER (Friday). Mr. Harryhausen's MYSTERIOUS ISLAND got an excellent run throughout the history of THE 4:30 MOVIE as well. Usually, it was broadcast annually as a "Lost World Week" with part one and two of JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH, Irwin Allen's THE LOST WORLD and DINOSAURUS! One memory I have was for a week in January 1975 in which we were treated to...WAR-GODS OF THE DEEP (Monday), MYSTERIOUS ISLAND (Tuesday), THE LOST WORLD (Wednesday) and JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH (part one-Thursday and part two-Friday).

Of all the genre weeks that THE 4:30 MOVIE broadcast, NONE were as highly anticipated each year as the Japanese "Monster Week" flicks. These films would guarantee that my homework would be done by 4:30 and that my entire collection of Aurora monster models (Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, The Phantom of the Opera, King Kong, The Mummy and Godzilla) would be scattered on the living room floor along with Matchbox cars and little H.O. scale buildings (which would serve quite well as "little" Tokyo). Scenes of mass destruction on the television set would be mimicked by me right in my own living room with my model Frankenstein battling my model Godzilla (who was an ideal substitute for Baragon) when FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD was broadcast.

"Monster Week" goes as far back as June 1971 in which a whole spectacular week devoted to...GODZILLA VS. THE THING (Monday), REPTILICUS (Tuesday), WAR OF THE MONSTERS (Wednesday), THE X FROM OUTER SPACE (Thursday) and MONSTER FROM A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Friday). WOW!!!! What a show, but this was only the beginning!!!! Starting in January, 1974, Channel 7 would broadcast a "Monster Week" at least once a year right through July, 1981. Some of these weeks consisted of...

January 7th through January 11th, 1974
RETURN OF THE GIANT MONSTERS (Monday)
GODZILLA VS. THE THING (Tuesday)
MONSTER FROM A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Wednesday)
FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD (Thursday)
WAR OF THE MONSTERS (Friday)

March 3rd through March 7th, 1975
FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD (Monday)
RETURN OF THE GIANT MONSTERS (Tuesday)
WHEN WORLDS COLLIDE (Wednesday)
VOYAGE TO A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Thursday)
CONQUEST OF SPACE (Friday)

November 3rd through November 7th, 1975
ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS (Monday)
VOYAGE INTO SPACE (Tuesday)
YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP (Wednesday)
DESTROY ALL PLANETS (Thursday)
DAGORA, THE SPACE MONSTER (Friday)

November 15th through November 19th, 1976
YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP (Monday)
MONSTER FROM A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Tuesday)
THE X FROM OUTER SPACE (Wednesday)
DAGORA, THE SPACE MONSTER (Thursday)
ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS (Friday)

July 20th through July 24th, 1977
FRANKENSTEIN CONQUERS THE WORLD (Monday)
DESTROY ALL PLANETS (Tuesday)
VOYAGE INTO SPACE (Wednesday)
DINOSAURUS! (Thursday)
THE BLOB (Friday)

November 14th through November 18th, 1977
ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS (Monday)
DAGORA, THE SPACE MONSTER (Tuesday)
NO FILM ON WEDNESDAY (ABC AFTERSCHOOL SPECIAL)
YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP (Thursday)
MONSTER FROM A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Friday)

May 1st through May 5th, 1978
TERROR OF MECHAGODZILLA (Monday)
YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP (Tuesday)
NO FILM ON WEDNESDAY (ABC AFTERSCHOOL SPECIAL)
ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS (Thursday)
DAGORA, THE SPACE MONSTER (Friday)

February 26th through March 2, 1979
THE GREEN SLIME (Monday)
THE CREEPING FLESH (Tuesday)
THE BLOB (Wednesday)
VOYAGE INTO SPACE (Thursday)
DESTROY ALL PLANETS (Friday)

November 19th through November 22nd, 1979
TERROR OF MECHAGODZILLA (Monday)
MONSTER FROM A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Tuesday)
YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP (Wednesday)
VOYAGE INTO SPACE (Thursday)
NO FILM ON FRIDAY--COLLEGE FOOTBALL GAMES

July 28th through August 1st, 1980
MOTHRA (Monday)
DAGORA, THE SPACE MONSTER (Tuesday)
TERROR OF MECHAGODZILLA (Wednesday)
DINOSAURUS! (Thursday)
ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS (Friday)

July 6th through July 10th, 1981
ATTACK OF THE MONSTERS (Monday)
YONGARY--MONSTER FROM THE DEEP (Tuesday)
MONSTER FROM A PREHISTORIC PLANET (Wednesday)
TERROR OF MECHAGODZILLA (Thursday)
MOTHRA (Friday)

Looking back at these weeks, I think it is plain to see why anyone who loves the genre could not wait to rush home from school and be transported into a world of fantasy and imagination.

By the late 70s and early 80s, Channel 7 began losing the rights to many of the genre films which were staples on THE 4:30 MOVIE. Films like THE FLY and RETURN OF THE FLY were picked up by WOR-TV (Channel 9) and GODZILLA VS. THE THING and WAR OF THE MONSTERS were picked up by WPIX-TV (Channel 11). In fact, BOTH of these films played on WPIX's CHILLER THEATER. The Vincent Price/Edgar Allan POE films were picked up by WNEW-TV (Channel 5--now the FOX Network) in 1985 as were the "Planet of the Apes" films picked up by the same station in the same year. However, Channel 7 did acquire many later AIP films in the late 70s and early 80s, and several of these did appear on THE 4:30 MOVIE in its last years. Take a look at these weeks...

October 1979
EMPIRE OF THE ANTS (Monday)
FROGS (Tuesday)
FOOD OF THE GODS (Thursday)
THE DEADLY BEES (Friday)

October 6th through October 10th, 1981
THE PEOPLE THAT TIME FORGOT (Monday)
NO FILM ON TUESDAY (MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL PLAYOFFS)
THE LAND THAT TIME FORGOT
NO FILM ON THURSDAY (MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL PLAYOFFS)
AT THE EARTH'S CORE (Friday)

On Thursday, November 26th, 1981 (Thanksgiving Day), an era in local New York television programming came to an end. In honor of the holiday, Channel 7 showed MGM's big budget epic, THE PLYMOUTH ADVENTURE with Spencer Tracy, Gene Tierney and Dawn (THE VAMPIRE LOVERS) Addams. It was also to be the last broadcast of THE 4:30 MOVIE because on Friday, November 27th, ABC broadcast holiday college football games. Beginning on Monday, November 30th, 1981, "Eyewitness News," which had always started at 6:00 p.m., expanded in order to begin at 5:00 p.m. "The People's Court" now occupied THE 4:30 MOVIE's old time slot. The cancellation of THE 4:30 MOVIE was perhaps inevitable. The world was now moving rapidly into the CNN news age as well as the VCR era. By 1983, nearly every home had an affordable VCR as part of the furnishings. Television stations now began to see less and less profit and lower ratings in showing films. Too many people could now tape a film and watch it wherever and whenever they wanted and they would not have to wait for a television station to show their favorite film. By the mid to late 80s, infomercials, "trash television" talk shows, and a plethora of all news networks were the norm while older films began popping up on pay cable networks (i.e. American Movie Classics). Yes, it was the end of an era, but the fact that so many genre fans fondly remember such shows as CHILLER THEATER, CREATURE FEATURES, FRIGHT NIGHT and THE 4:30 MOVIE as getting them hooked on monsters, is a testament to the quality shows they were. Also, the mark they left on pop culture is unmistakable and it will be up to the genre fans of that era to keep the memories of these shows alive!!!! Thanks for the memories, WABC-TV Channel 7!!!!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW!!!! Where are you getting your listings from, Wolfman? I would love to do some searching through a database of tv listings of old shows. 

Boy I remember a "monster week" on one of our channels as well. Can't remember which one it was though. Might have been the same station that you watched if we were able to pick it up all the way down here in Maryland.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck Fink said:


> WOW!!!! Where are you getting your listings from, Wolfman? I would love to do some searching through a database of tv listings of old shows.
> 
> Boy I remember a "monster week" on one of our channels as well. Can't remember which one it was though. Might have been the same station that you watched if we were able to pick it up all the way down here in Maryland.


DuckFink shoot me a email and will send ya the link cause tried posting in here the linl but cant seem to do it correctly.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Duckfink sure you remeber this show!
Like a lot of monster fans, some of my fondest childhood memories involve keeping my eyes glued to the TV as I waited impatiently for the start of that week’s horror movie. Growing up in North Jersey, my weekly fix would usually come courtesy of Creature Features on WNEW, Channel 5.

Although Chiller Theater on WPIX had been a tri-state staple for years, it would bounce around Channel 11’s schedule, sometimes late on Saturday night and other times airing earlier in the evening. TV viewing competition for the Saturday night horror movie crown began in late 1969 with the appearance of Creature Features.

Each Saturday night at 8:30, I’d insist my family’s living room television be tuned to Channel 5. As creepy music (courtesy of the soundtrack of It Came from Outer Space) started to play, a series of dissolves filled the TV screen with an awful-looking face (I’m told it was a still of Glenn Strange as the Frankenstein monster, but the image was so highly contrasted it was hard to tell; in my memory it’s almost an inkblot from a Rorschach test).

After this intro, a man would appear. Sitting on a stool under harsh studio lights, he wore no outlandish make-up or bizarre costume so typical of the usual horror movie host. No, the only thing slightly sinister about him were the sunglasses he’d never take off. He was known simply as “The Creep.” (Years later I learned his actual name was Lou Steele. Born Louis Ferraioli, former actor Steele’s voice became familiar to Channel 5 viewers as the guy who started off the 10 o’clock news by asking “It's 10 p.m.; do you know where your children are?” My father would always answer him back with, “Yeah, I know where they are – on their way to bed.” It was Dad’s way of telling my brothers and me that our monster movie viewing pleasure was over for the night).

At various times, The Creep would conduct contests that involved coming up with trivia questions, made-up quotes spoofing notable horror film titles, or flashing parts of a title at select times throughout that night’s movie. Contests winners were announced on air. (I remember sending in a postcard for one, although I’ve long forgotten for which individual contest it was).

Although I don’t have many vivid individual memories of The Creep, I do remember the movies he showed. Like many fans growing up in the New York/New Jersey area in late 1960s/early 1970s, it was here that I got my first exposure to all the Universal horror classics. The original Frankenstein, Dracula, The Invisible Man, etc. – Creature Features aired them all. I also remembered them showing the Universals in some semblance of release order – one week would be Frankenstein, followed the next week by Bride of Frankenstein, and then later would come Son of Frankenstein. Wow, I thought, this Frankenstein guy has a whole family. It became like a continuing weekly series, as regular as any network sitcom or drama. Creature Features soon became a Saturday night staple for many horror movie fans

When exactly did it start? What films did it show each week? Return with me now to the summer of 1969…

(The following is a checklist and brief broadcast history of the Creature Features horror movie showcase. Each airing is, unless noted, on Saturday night at 8:30 p.m.)

While WPIX had Chiller Theater airing at 7:30 p.m., WNEW entered the fray with these titles:

July 19, 1969 – “The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms”
July 26, 1969 – “The Creeping Unknown”
August 9, 1969 – “Dr. Cyclops”
August 16, 1969 – “The Unknown Terror”
August 23, 1969 – “Kronos”
August 30, 1969 – “The Beast of Hollow Mountain”

Note how the movies are almost exclusively 1950s sci-fi films. Strangely, WNEW stopped airing monster movies on Saturday night for the next two months, going instead with repeats of the TV western "The Big Valley" and the sitcom "Mothers-in-Law" (imagine that for Halloween viewing!).

Meanwhile, WPIX’s Chiller Theater left the air for a few months. When it eventually returned in January of 1970, it would fill a much later Saturday timeslot – 11 p.m. It was Creature Features that filled the early evening void. When it came back in November 1969, it was back to stay. Soon Saturday night became Monster Night on Channel 5 in New York. And not only that, the bulk of the Creature Features line-up would now feature many of the great Universal monster classics from the 1930s and 1940s! Here’s what followed:

November 1, 1969 – “The Mummy”
November 22, 1969 – “The Invisible Man”
November 29, 1969 – “Frankenstein”
December 6, 1969 – “Dracula”
December 13, 1969 – “The Bride of Frankenstein”
December 20, 1969 – “Werewolf of London”
January 3, 1970 – “The Mummy’s Hand”
January 10, 1970 – “The Invisible Ray”
January 17, 1970 – “The Night Monster”
January 24, 1970 – “It! The Terror from beyond Space”
February 7, 1970 – “Son of Frankenstein”
February 14, 1970 – “Son of Dracula”
February 21, 1970 – “Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man”
February 28, 1970 – “Dracula’s Daughter”
March 7, 1970 – “House of Frankenstein”
March 14, 1970 – “House of Dracula”
March 21, 1970 – “Ghost of Frankenstein”
March 28, 1970 – “The Black Cat”
April 4, 1970 – “Black Friday”
April 11, 1970 – “The Black Room”
April 18, 1970 – “The Mummy”
April 25, 1970 – “The Wolf Man”
May 2, 1970 – “The Invisible Man”
May 9, 1970 – “Frankenstein”
May 16, 1970 – “Dracula”
May 23, 1970 – “Bride of Frankenstein”
May 30, 1970 – “Werewolf of London”
June 6, 1970 – “The Invisible Man Returns”
June 13, 1970 – “The Mummy’s Hand”
June 20, 1970 – “Island of Lost Souls”
June 27, 1970 – “The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms”
July 4, 1970 – “The Invisible Ray”
July 11, 1970 – “Night Monster”
July 18, 1970 – “Son of Frankenstein”
July 25, 1970 – “Son of Dracula”
August 1, 1970 – “House of Dracula”
August 8, 1970 – “The Unknown Terror”
August 15, 1970 – “Dracula’s Daughter”
August 22, 1970 – “The Man They Could Not Hang”
August 29, 1970 – “Dr. Cyclops”
September 5, 1970 – “Kronos”
September 12, 1970 – “Corridors of Blood”
September 19, 1970 – “The Haunted Strangler”
September 26, 1970 – “Fiend without a Face”

Starting in September, Chiller Theater returned to earlier in the night, now airing directly opposite Creature Features. It also kept its late night showcase, so now there were two Chiller Theaters each night, one at 8:30 p.m. and another at midnight.

WNEW responded the following week by adding another dose of Creature Features, but this would be earlier in the day – 12 noon to be exact.

October 3, 1970 – 
12 noon – “The Mummy’s Hand”
8:30 p.m. – “The Monster” (1962)
October 10, 1970 – 
12 noon – “The Boogie Man Will Get You”
8:30 p.m. – “The Beast with Five Fingers”
October 17, 1970 -
12 noon – “The Night Monster”
8:30 p.m. – “Mark of the Vampire” (1957) aka The Vampire
October 24, 1970 -
12 noon – “The Black Cat”
8:30 p.m. – “The Walking Dead”
October 31, 1970 -
12 noon – “Ghost of Frankenstein”
8:30 p.m. – “Frankenstein”
November 7, 1970 -
12 noon – “Son of Dracula”
8:30 p.m. – “The Wolf Man”
November 14, 1970
12 noon – “The Invisible Man Returns”
8:30 p.m. – “Dracula”
November 21, 1970
12 noon – “The Black Room”
8:30 p.m. – “Bride of Frankenstein”
November 28, 1970 -
12 noon – “Kronos”
8:30 p.m. – “The Mummy”
December 5, 1970 -
12 noon – “Dr. Cyclops”
8:30 p.m. – “The Invisible Man”
December 12, 1970 -
12 noon – “The Unknown Terror”
8:30 p.m. – “Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man”
December 19, 1970 -
12 noon – “Dracula’s Daughter”
8:30 p.m. – “Werewolf of London”
December 26, 1970 -
12 noon – “The Black Sleep”
8:30 p.m. – “Donovan’s Brain”
January 2, 1971 - 
12 noon – “Fiend without a Face”
8:30 p.m. – “The Monster That Challenged the World”

With the beginning of the New Year, WPIX dropped their earlier showing of Chiller Theater, so monster lovers no longer had to choose or flip madly back and forth between channels during commercial breaks. 

January 9, 1971 - 
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Beast with Five Fingers”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Atomic Submarine”
January 16, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Mark of the Vampire” (1957)
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Mummy’s Hand”
January 23, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Man They Could Not Hang”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Horror Hotel”
January 30, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Black Friday”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Creeping Unknown”
February 6, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Mummy”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Gamera”
February 13, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Dracula”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Attack of the 50-Foot Woman”
February 20, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Frankenstein”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “House on Haunted Hill”
February 27, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Indestructible Man”
March 6, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Bride of Frankenstein”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake”
March 13, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Wolf Man”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Neanderthal Man”
March 20, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Invisible Man”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Curse of the Faceless Man”

On March 27th, Chiller Theater returned to the 8:30 p.m. slot, again forcing monster fans to choose their horror movie for the night. Aaaghh! Where were those VCRs when you needed them?

March 27, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Atomic Submarine”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Invisible Man Returns”
April 3, 1971
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Haunted Strangler”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Creation of the Humanoids”
April 10, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Invisible Ray”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Night Caller from Outer Space”
April 17, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Werewolf of London”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Castle of Evil”
April 24, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Son of Frankenstein”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “First Man into Space”
May 1, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “House of Dracula”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Monster and the Girl”
May 8, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “House of Frankenstein”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “It! The Terror from Beyond Space”
May 15, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Black Cat”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Dracula”
May 22, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Boogie Man Will Get You”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Black Sleep”
May 29, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Night Monster”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Unknown Terror”
June 5, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Walking Dead”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Attack of the Crab Monsters”
June 12, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Island of Lost Souls”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Donovan’s Brain”
June 19, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Beast of Hollow Mountain”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Castle of Terror” (w/Barbara Steele)
June 26, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Creeping Unknown”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Man without a Body”
July 3, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Riders to the Stars”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Nightmare Castle”
July 10, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Castle of Evil”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Death Curse of Tartu”
July 17, 1971 –
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Kronos”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Fiend without a Face”
July 24, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Monster and the Girl”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Brain from Planet Arous”
July 31, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Creation of the Humanoids”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Not of This Earth”
August 7, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Indestructible Man”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Terror in the Haunted House”
August 14, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Manster”
August 21, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Neanderthal Man”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Queen of Outer Space”
August 28, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Curse of the Faceless Man”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “War of the Satellites”
September 4, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Dr. Cyclops”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Night Caller from Outer Space”
September 11, 1971 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Night Caller from Outer Space”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Curse of Dracula” (1957) aka Return of Dracula

Starting on September 11th, the 12 noon horror movie would usually be a repeat of the previous Saturday night’s title (only exceptions to that are hereby listed).

September 18, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Creeping Unknown”
September 25, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Beast of Hollow Mountain”
October 2, 1971
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Mark of the Vampire” (1957) aka The Vampire
October 9, 1971
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Horror Hotel”
October 16, 1971
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “It! The Terror from Beyond Space”
October 23, 1971
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Gog”
October 30, 1971
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Frankenstein 1970”
November 6, 1971
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Magnetic Monster”
November 13, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “I Bury the Living”
November 20, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Gamera”
November 27, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Neanderthal Man”
December 4, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Black Sleep”
December 11, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Curse of the Faceless Man”
December 18, 1971 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake”
January 1, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Donovan’s Brain”
January 8, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Indestructible Man”
January 15, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Castle of Terror”
January 22, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Man without a Body”
January 29, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Attack of the Crab Monsters”
February 5, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Terror in the Haunted House”
February 12, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “World Without End”
February 19, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Giant Behemoth”
February 26, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Not of This Earth”
March 4, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “House on Haunted Hill”
March 11, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Kronos”
March 18, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Monster That Challenged the World”
March 25, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Walking Dead
April 1, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Invisible Invaders”
April 8, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Invisible Invaders”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Voodoo Island”

Beginning on April 8th, Chiller Theater moved to 7:30 p.m., so now monster fans could at least get part of the each of the competing horror showcases.

April 15, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Face of Marble”
April 22, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Nightmare Castle”
April 29, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – WNEW aired a beauty pageant
May 6, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Death Curse of Tartu”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Brain from Planet Arous”
May 13, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “War of the Satellites”
May 20, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Attack of the 50-foot Woman”
May 27, 1972 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Mad Monster Party”
June 3, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Dr. Cyclops”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – Billy Graham Crusade

Starting on June 10th, Creature Features started airing at 7:30 p.m., so it and Chiller Theater were again in head-to-head competition.

June 10, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Monster and the Girl”
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “Castle of Evil”
June 17, 1972 -
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “Island of Lost Souls”
June 24, 1972 -
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “Horror Hotel”
July 1, 1972 -
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “The Unknown Terror”
July 8, 1972 -
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “The Evil Brain from Outer Space” (Starman!)
July 15, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12:30 a.m. – “Gamera” (note - a late-night showing).
July 22, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Carnival of Souls”
No Saturday night movie.
July 29, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Terror Beneath the Sea”
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “Planets against Us”
August 5, 1972 -
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – football
August 12, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Night Caller from Outer Space”
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – football
August 19, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Creation of the Humanoids”
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – “Fiend without a Face”
August 26, 1972 -
No Saturday night horror movie.
September 2, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Atomic Submarine”
Channel 5, 7:30 p.m. – beauty pageant

When Creature Features returned to Saturday nights, it was now airing in a late night slot, usually at 11:30 p.m.

September 9, 1972 –
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Indestructible Man”
Channel 5, 11:30 p.m. – “Corridors of Blood”
September 16, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Man without a Body”
Channel 5, 11:30 p.m. – “House on Haunted Hill”
September 23, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Castle of Terror”
No Saturday night horror movie.
September 30, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Attack of the Crab Monsters” “
Channel 5, 11:30 p.m. – “The Manster”

Starting on October 7th, Creature Features aired only in its Saturday 12 noon timeslot.

October 7, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Curse of Dracula” (aka Return of Dracula)
October 14, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Gog”
October 21, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “I Bury the Living”
October 28, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Human Monster”
November 4, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Tobor the Great”
November 11, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Maze”
November 18, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Satan’s Satellites”
November 25, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The New Invisible Man” (1962)
December 2, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Flight to Mars”
December 9, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Dr. Cyclops”
December 16, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Wizard of Mars”
December 23, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “First Man into Space”
December 30, 1972 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Flight to Mars”

With the beginning of the New Year, Creatures Features made a welcome return to Channel 5’s Saturday night line-up as it resumed its old 8:30 p.m. timeslot. The January 30th edition of The Monster Times even remarked on this with an article headlined “Return of the Creep.”

Also worth noting is that Chiller Theater was by now airing even earlier in the evening. With it starting at 7 p.m. and Creature Features coming on at 8:30, monster fans effectively had a Saturday night horror double feature.

January 6, 1973 -
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Queen of Outer Space”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Not of This Earth”
January 13, 1973 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “World Without End”
January 20, 1973 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “From Hell It Came”
January 27, 1973 -
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Frankenstein 1970”
February 3, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Beginning of the End”
February 10, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Attack of the 50-foot Woman”
February 17, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Giant Behemoth”
February 24, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Planet on the Prowl”
March 3, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Invasion of the Body Snatchers”
March 10, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Donovan’s Brain”

The March 10th airing of “Donovan’s Brain” was the last showing of Creature Features for some time. Next week saw special St. Patrick’s Day parade coverage, while the following six Saturdays featured installments of the miniseries The Six Wives of Henry VIII. 

March 17, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Donovan’s Brain”
March 24, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 12 noon – baseball special
March 31, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Brain from Planet Arous”
April 7, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Attack of the Crab Monsters”
Channel 5, 11:30 p.m. – “Devil Bat”
April 14, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Destination Moon”
April 21, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Indestructible Man”
April 28, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “House on Haunted Hill”
May 5, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Corridors of Blood”
May 12, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Cape Canaveral Monsters”
May 19, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Castle of Terror”
May 26, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Fire Maidens of Outer Space”
June 2, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Human Monster”
June 9, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Man Who Lived Twice”
June 16, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Before I Hang”

As summer began, Creature Features returned to Saturday night.

June 23, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Monster and the Girl”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “My Son, the Vampire”
June 30, 1973 – 
Channel 5, 12 noon – “My Son, the Vampire”
Channel 5, 9 p.m. – “Satan’s Satellites”
July 7, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Satan’s Satellites”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Night Caller from Outer Space”
July 14, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Night Caller from Outer Space”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Horror Hotel”
July 21, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “Horror Hotel”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Mad Monster”
July 28, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Mad Monster”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The Monster That Challenged the World”
August 4, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The Monster That Challenged the World”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “The House on Haunted Hill”
August 11, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “The House on Haunted Hill”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – football
August 18, 1973
Channel 5, 12 noon – “World Without End”
Channel 5, 8:30 p.m. – “Nightmare Castle”

Again, Creature Features was dropped from its nighttime slot and replaced by football games and other programming (although the Saturday at noon horror movie continued as did WPIX’s Chiller Theater). When horror movies eventually returned to Saturday night, they would usually air in a late night timeslot.

Creature Features would resurface at odd intervals, even surprising viewers with a sudden reappearance during 1979-1980, but none of these runs lasted for very long. Sadly, Lou Steele, The Creep himself, died of a heart attack in February 2001.

Putting this broadcast history together brought back to me plenty of great memories – of the pregnant needle spacecraft in It! The Terror from Beyond Space eerily gliding through space, of those squishy brain creatures inching around the woods in Fiend without a Face, and, of course, all the continuing Universal adventures that featured the Frankenstein Monster, Dracula, the Wolf Man, et al. It also provided a glimpse of how channels 5 and 11 programmed and counter-programmed against one another with their monster movie rerun showcases. It also showed that how, during its heyday, Creature Features became appointment television for horror movie enthusiasts, feeding our love for the genre and providing many younger fans like myself with our first exposure to the Universal classics.

Monster movie memories don’t get much better.

THE RETURN OF CREATURE FEATURES 

Late in 1979, viewers of Channel 5 in New York were pleasantly surprised by the return of an old friend – Lou Steele, aka “The Creep,” host some years ago of its Saturday night horror showcase, Creature Features.

Instead of airing in its old 8:30 p.m. slot, Creature Features was now a late night showcase. What’s more, it aired not one horror movie, not two, but three – a triple feature! The first airing went out under the familiar Creature Features name, the second movie was Son of Creature Features and the third film was shown as Revenge of Creature Features.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Interesting reading wolfman66!Here is a link to a web page i came across that may be of interest. http://www.geocities.com/telivisioncity/3257/index.html I hope the link works & i do believe there is a few stills from ghost host Duck Fink :dude:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I just tried the link out for myself,And it aint working.I will see if i can correct it.Sorry!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Any one still interested try http://www.geocities.com/TelivisionCity/3257/ Hopefully this one works.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

spocks beard said:


> Any one still interested try http://www.geocities.com/TelivisionCity/3257/ Hopefully this one works.


Nothing on my end happens after hitting the link


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry again,For whatever reason the link does not work no matter how i type it.The name of the web page is called T.V. Horror Host Gallery, So if you type the name in a search engine like google, It should direct you to said site. :thumbsup:


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

In the link, television is spelled incorrectly. Change it to tel*E*vision and the page comes up.

LINK


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

I know this is a stupid question, but then you gotta consider the source.

Does anyone make these kind of films anymore?

Forget about Freddie or Chainsaw Massacre XXXIV.

last good sci-fi/horror thing I saw was the last installment of Alien.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks kit-junkie :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

farmersamm said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but then you gotta consider the source.
> 
> Does anyone make these kind of films anymore?
> 
> ...


For some reason the aged HORROR or MONSTER films do it for me. Slasher films (80's and on) are cool too but I really like sitting down watching good old monster movies from the 60's and 70's. It makes me feel like a kid again. There are a lot of good model subjects in these catagories. I have only begun to scratch the surface of horror stuff in my model collection. I think I am going to be adding some horror resin kits to my stash this year. There are many cool models to be had!

Thanks for the link Spocksbeard! I saw the stills. It is about the only place on the net I can find any pics at all regarding Ghost Host.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I really enjoy the ghost stories. The Grudge, Darkness Falls and the Ring come to mind. Silent Hill and Slither were good for the monsters, I thought. I also like the remade versions of Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead. There are surely several other movies I could name, if I really thought about it. I'm not into the slasher type films as much. I'll still watch them occasionally. 

I grew up watching Sir Graves Ghastly, on Saturday afternoon, with all the classic horror films. What a wonderful time that was. I remember dreaming of the Universal Monsters. I'd fall asleep just hoping I'd have another scary episode in store for me, night after night.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Not that all of the seventies/eighties fright night programs hosted the best of horror movies all the time,I did manage to see the original 68 night of the living dead on ghost host.I think it still holds up pretty good,I know after viewing it for the first time at around ten years old it was pretty disturbing. :freak: I have seen slither myself, and think it ranks as a modern classic :dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I grew up watching all those shows back then and miss seeing them on tv like Chiller,Frightnight,The 4.30 movie and ect.But at least we got a majority of the Classic horror and Scifi movies now on dvd to watch every now and then.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Here in Tampa Bay we had Creature Feature with DR. Paul Bearor!! I loved it. Dick Bennick who played the Dr. Passed away quite young(early 50's) In '95 I believe. I really miss that.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The-Nightsky said:


> Here in Tampa Bay we had Creature Feature with DR. Paul Bearor!! I loved it. Dick Bennick who played the Dr. Passed away quite young(early 50's) In '95 I believe. I really miss that.












Dick Bennick first created the character when he was working in Winston Salem, NC. I lived 100 miles away but was usually able to get a moderately good signal at 11:30 pm on Saturday nights. Of course, that snowy black & white image looked much better with all the lights turned off. My Saturday night ritual from the age of 11 to 13 consisted of a TV tray cradling two piping hot Chef Boy-Ar-Dee Mini-Pizzas, a 16 ounce Coke, a pack of Twinkies for desert, and _Shock Theater With Dr. Paul Bearer_ flickering in all it's noisy glory on our 17 inch Motorola. We're talking pure preadolescent _Nirvana!_

http://myweb.wvnet.edu/e-gor/tvhorrorhosts/


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Zorro....thanks so much! You are the man! Had no Idea he was in N.C. But Yeah youre right That snowy signal looked best with the lights off!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres the Holiday film festival that they use to show on channel 9 by me on Turkey day.I miss the good old days big time watching the old flicks on the boobtube  .
Thanksgiving Day. What images does that name conjure up? Turkey, stuffing, mashed and sweet potatoes, healthy doses of apple and pumpkin pies, sitting with family and friends after watching the Macy*s Thanksgiving Day Parade. For many, it was (and still is) a television marathon of professional football games, but for many die hard monster movie fans in the New York City/Long Island area during the years 1976 through 1985, Thanksgiving Day featured two more "extra special" guests and their friends. By now, most of you probably remember WOR-TV's (Channel 9) annual Thanksgiving Day and day after Thanksgiving airings of several giant monster classics. These fun flicks provided a great escapism after gorging several pounds of holiday goodies. 

For several of these nine-year broadcasts, the two main sponsors were CRAZY EDDIE ("CRAZY EDDIE, HIS PRICES ARE...INSANE!!!!!!"-remember that slogan fellow New Yorkers?) and every kid's dream store, PLAY WORLD (BOTH of which are now defunct). In fact, the good folks at PLAY WORLD had a very clever promotional campaign to usher in the Christmas season that they pushed during these monster films. During the commercial breaks, a series of kid oriented trivia questions would be asked and once the player completed the question form (which was in the advertisement section of all the local Sunday newspapers prior to Thanksgiving), you mailed the responses in and the lucky winner would get a five minutes at a local PLAY WORLD to fill a shopping cart with as much merchandise as the five minutes would allow. Well...just for the record, I NEVER won, but I did have some great monster memories in trying!!!

These WOR-TV Thanksgiving bashes started on Thanksgiving Day 1976. On this occasion, Channel 9 broadcast...MIGHTY JOE YOUNG (at 1:00 p.m.), KING KONG VS.GODZILLA (at 3:00 p.m.), and SON OF KONG (at 5:00 p.m.). At this point, it was a one-day deal because the day after Thanksgiving did not feature any monster films.

Apparently, the ratings of the 1976 Thanksgiving marathon were encouraging enough for WOR-TV to include the day after Thanksgiving into the monster movie line up. In November 1977, there was a schedule consisting of...

THANKSGIVING DAY 
MIGHTY JOE YOUNG (1:00 p.m.) 
KING KONG (3:00 p.m.)
SON OF KONG (5:00 p.m.)

THE DAY AFTER THANKSGIVING
KING KONG ESCAPES (1:00 p.m.)
KING KONG VS. GODZILLA (3:00 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER (5:00 p.m.)

In November 1978, the holiday line up had a few additions to the Friday Godzilla films while the Thanksgiving Day schedule remained unchanged (with the exception of a few time changes).

THANKSGIVING DAY
MIGHTY JOE YOUNG (12:30 p.m.)
KING KONG (2:30 p.m.)
SON OF KONG (4:30 p.m.)

THE DAY AFTER THANKSGIVING
SON OF GODZILLA (12:30 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER (1:30 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. THE SEA MONSTER (3:00 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. MEGALON (4:30 p.m.)

In November 1979, the Thanksgiving marathon line up included...
THANKSGIVING DAY
MIGHTY JOE YOUNG (12:30 p.m.)
KING KONG (2:30 p.m.)
SON OF KONG (4:30 p.m.)

THE DAY AFTER THANKSGIVING
GODZILLA VS. THE COSMIC MONSTER (12:30 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. MEGALON (2:15 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER (4:00 p.m.)

The Thanksgiving line up for November 1980 and November 1981 was the exact line up as it was for November 1979.

In November 1982, there was a slight change in the marathon.

THANKSGIVING DAY
KING KONG (1:00 p.m.)
SON OF KONG (3:00 p.m.)
MIGHTY JOE YOUNG (4:15 p.m.)

THE DAY AFTER THANKSGIVING
KING KONG VS. GODZILLA (1:00 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. MEGALON (2:40 p.m.)
GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER (4:20 p.m.)

In 1983 and 1984, the marathon of films was the same as it was in November 1982.

In November 1985, the FINAL chapter of the WOR-TV Thanksgiving King Kong and Godzilla marathons came to a close.

THANKSGIVING DAY
KING KONG (1:00 p.m.)
MIGHTY JOE YOUNG (3:00 p.m.)

THE DAY AFTER THANKSGIVING
KING KONG VS. GODZILLA (1:00 p.m.)
KING KONG ESCAPES (3:00 p.m.)

Yes, as all good things must, these monster holiday marathons came to an end. By the end of 1985, WOR-TV lost the broadcast rights to the RKO library and KING KONG, MIGHTY JOE YOUNG and SON OF KONG fell put of the local New York City televsion markets. All three films subsequently appeared on cable television's popular American Movie Classics while the broadcast rights to the Godzilla films were also lost by WOR-TV and began appearing on other local New York stations (for example GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER turned up on WNEW-TV (Channel 5) in September 1986 while Channel 5 also began airing GODZILLA VS. THE COSMIC MONSTER and GODZILLA VS. MEGALON in 1987). As for KING KONG VS. GODZILLA and KING KONG ESCAPES, they turned up a couple of more times on WOR-TV until 1989. Since then, they have not aired in the local New York City market, but have become staples on cable television's SCI.-Fl. Channel since the mid 1990s.

As what happened with so many New York City movie stations, the advent of VHS completely revolutionized how people saw films. Many television stations no longer saw good profits and adequate ratings because too many people could now tape movies and watch them at their leisure and not necessarily wait for local stations to broadcast them. Also, many independent New York stations were bought by large corporations in the mid to late 1980s (i.e. WNEW-TV-Channel 5 became FOX 5; WOR-TV--Channel 9 became UPN 9; and WPIX-TV-Channel 11 became WB 11). This brought about a significant change in programming in which more emphasis was put on "trash television" talk shows, more news, and original programming and less emphasis was put on broadcasting older films. Well, at least we genre fans have great memories of the glory days of monster movies attacking New York City. To this day whenever I get the aroma of a turkey cooking on Thanksgiving Day, I cannot help but think about King Kong carrying a screaming Fay Wray up the Empire State Building or King Kong ramming a tree down Godzilla's throat or CRAZY EDDIE and PLAY WORLD or my mom coming home from work each and every year on the day after Thanksgiving and heating up the leftovers from the day before for my sister and me while GODZILLA VS. THE SMOG MONSTER was screaming from the television set in my den. The food was always ready each year at the same spot in the film in which Godzilla and Hedorah have their second battle in Tokyo. Thanks for the monster memories, Channel 9!!!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

And last the CBS LATE SHOW!


The Channel 2 Friday night Late Movie on WCBS in New York was different from the other horror movie showcases that monster fans so fondly remember. It wasn’t a Shock Theater-type program; there was no host. It wasn’t even Chiller Theater or Creature Features, programs clearly created to broadcasting horror movies. 

No, the eye network’s Friday Late Movie was simply one of many of their late night movie slots. Having no late night talk show like NBC’s Tonight Show or regular late night programming like ABC’s Wide World of Entertainment, CBS relied instead on simply showing movies – a wide range of movies: crime dramas, comedies, musicals, etc.


However, around 1973, horror movie aficionados couldn’t help but notice that many of the CBS Friday night Late Movie selections turned out to be horror movies. What’s more, they weren’t the familiar selections that made the rounds between the independent stations (WNEW, WPIX or WWOR). Instead, CBS got many “fresh pickings,” notably some Hammer, Amicus and AIP titles that made their tristate area debut right here on Channel 2 (among them, “Count Yorga, Vampire”). 

Speaking for myself, I can remember eagerly flipping through each week’s new TV Guide to see if next Friday night’s movie would be a horror or science fiction title. At first, it would be frustratingly hit or miss. One week would be “The Valley of Gwangi,” but the next week would be “The Mini-Skirt Mob.” There was no guarantee of monster movie thrills. Soon, however, each Friday night turned out to be a horror movie – and usually a good one that I had never seen. For instance, although I had watched “Revenge of Frankenstein” many times, Hammer’s original take on the Mary Shelley tale just never seemed to turn up on TV. But eventually “Curse of Frankenstein” did surface, airing on CBS’s Late Movie on Friday, June 28, 1974. And, wouldn’t you know it, my family picked then to take us all on vacation! (Sigh…)

But for those who stuck around, there were plenty of great late night thrills to be had on CBS back then. Here’s a list of the titles of particular interest to monster fans; unless noted, all aired on CBS on Friday nights:

March 2, 1973 – 11:50 p.m. – “House of Usher”
June 22, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Seven Faces of Dr. Lao”
August 10, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Cry of the Banshee”
August 17, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Something Evil”
September 14, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Trog”
October 12, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Valley of Gwangi”
October 26, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Frogs”

Around this time, horror movies really started to predominate on Friday nights. In fact, it became unusual when that week’s selection wasn’t a title from that genre.


November 16, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Creeping Flesh”
November 23, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed”
November 30, 1973 – 12:10 a.m. – “Around the World Under the Sea”
December 14, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Seven Faces of Dr. Lao”
December 21, 1973 – 11:30 p.m. – “Battle Beneath the Earth”
January 4, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Murders in the Rue Morgue” (1971)
January 11, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Village of the Damned”
January 18, 1974 - 11:30 p.m. – “Genesis II”
January 25, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Green Slime”
February 8, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Dr. Jekyll and Sister Hyde”
February 22, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Abominable Dr. Phibes”
March 8, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Blood Beast Terror”
March 22, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Scream and Scream Again”
Tuesday, March 26, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. - “The Devil’s Own”
April 5, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “THX 1138”
May 3, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The House That Dripped Blood”
May 10, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Brotherhood of Satan”
May 24, 1974 – 1:30 a.m. – “The Brides of Fu Manchu”
May 31, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Fearless Vampire Killers”
June 7, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Moon Zero Two”
June 14, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The House That Screamed”
June 21, 1974 – 12 midnight – “The Haunted Palace”
June 28, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Curse of Frankenstein”
July 12, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Dracula, Prince of Darkness”
July 26, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “House of Usher”
August 2, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Premature Burial”
Tuesday, August 6, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Face of Fu Manchu”
August 9, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Dracula Has Risen from the Grave”
August 16, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Count Yorga, Vampire”
August 23, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Scream and Scream Again”
August 30, 1974 – 12:10 a.m. – “The Thing with Two Heads”
September 6, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Genesis II”
September 13, 1974 –11:40 p.m. – “Night of the Lepus”
September 20, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Frogs”

You would think that October would be an unusual month not to show horror movies, but that’s exactly what the CBS Late Night movie did. The only genre title that popped up here was a late, late showing on a Sunday:

Sunday, October 13, 1974 – 1:20 a.m. – “Brides of Fu Manchu”

Hereafter, the Friday night’s Late Night movie selection became a bit more on-again, off-again in regards to horror and science fiction titles.


November 15, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Beware! The Blob”
December 6, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “Trog”
December 13, 1974 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Valley of Gwangi”
January 23, 1975 – 11:50 p.m. – “The Norliss Tapes”
February 7, 1975 – 11:18 p.m. – “The Bat People”
February 21, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “Ben”
March 7, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Black Scorpion”
March 14, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Two Faces of Dr. Jekyll”
April 11, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “It” (1967)
April 18, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Mummy” (1959)
April 25, 1975 – 11:35 p.m. – “Willard”
May 16, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “Gargoyles”

Horror movies disappeared from CBS’s late night line-up for a good part of the summer of 1975. The only title of interest to the Monster Kid on late night CBS in June and July was, again, a Christopher Lee Fu Manchu title:

Monday, July 31, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Face of Fu Manchu”


Fortunately, August saw a welcome return of monster movies, although airings would still be intermittent (usually only one or two a month).

August 1, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Black Scorpion”
August 8, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “It”
Thursday, August 28, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Dunwich Horror”
September 19, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – TV movie: “The Devil’s Daughter”
October 17, 1975 – 11:40 p.m. – “Night of the Lepus”
October 31, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Horror at 37,000 Feet”
November 7, 1975 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Clones”
January 2, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Dr. Phibes Rises Again”
January 2, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “UFO Target Earth”
February 6, 1976 – 12 midnight – TV movie: “Scream of the Wolf”
February 13, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Killer Bees”

Another horror/sci-fi lull, broken again by… what else? Fu Manchu! “The world shall hear from me again…” But even though CBS scheduled at least a few horror and sci-fi selections a month, they were now generally scattered throughout the week.

Friday, April 2, 1976 – 1:30 a.m. – “The Brides of Fu Manchu”
Wednesday, April 21, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Project X”
Friday, April 30, 1976 – 11:45 p.m. – “Earth II”
Tuesday, May 25, 1976 – 12 midnight – “Silent Night, Blood Night”
Thursday, May 27, 1976 – 11:45 p.m. – “The Seven Faces of Dr. Lao”
Thursday, June 3, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Brotherhood of Satan”
Friday, June 11, 1976 11:30 p.m. – “Frogs”
Tuesday, June 15, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Fearless Vampire Killers”
Wednesday, June 16, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Spirit Is Willing”
Wednesday, June 23, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Baron Blood”
Thursday, July 8, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Willard”
Tuesday, July 13, 1976 – 12:30 a.m. – “Night of the Lepus”
Friday, July 16, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “House of Dark Shadows”
Wednesday, July 21, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Dracula” (1973)
Friday, August 20, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Asylum”
Thursday, August 24, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Night of the Lepus”
Friday, October 25, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “The Horror at 37,000 Feet”
Friday, December 3, 1976 – 11:30 p.m. – “Captain Nemo and the Underwater City”
Tuesday, December 14, 1976 – 12:30 a.m. – “The Hound of the Baskervilles” (1939)

By this time, CBS was scheduling repeats of Kojak a couple of times a week in the 11:30 p.m. timeslot. They also started to add reruns from NBC old “mystery movie wheel” – TV movie length episodes of Columbo, McMillan and Wife, McCloud and Banacek.

A couple of notable airings in the coming months were:

Sunday, May 13, 1977 – 1:30 a.m. – “Five Million Years to Earth”
Monday, June 13, 1977 – 12:30 a.m. – “Night of Dark Shadows”

Unfortunately, horror movies were no longer a regular feature of the Channel 2’s after hours lineup. For a while, however, the CBS Late Night Movie, especially its Friday edition, was a great source of monster movie thrills, giving fans a chance to see many important genre titles for the very first time. For that, fans will always be appreciative.


----------

